# Cronjob welcher eine Internetadresse (PHPSKRIPT) ausführt



## lukelukeluke (23. Dezember 2004)

Hallo

Mein Webhost bietet nun cronjobs an, was ich auch gerne nutzen würde.
Nun ist aber meine Frage, wie ich zum Beispiel eine Internetseite aufrufen kann?
Also sozusagen ein PHP Skript zum Beispiel, welches ich raufgeladen habe.
Ein Mail versenden funktioniert schonmal:

*|*|*|*|*   echo "test" | mail lp@rpag.ch

Hat jemand eine Idee?
Danke! Gruss, luke


----------



## imweasel (23. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

du kannst dein PHP-Script aus dem CRON so aufrufen wie du es auch auf der Shell machen würdest!


```
* * * * * /pfad/zum/php-binary /pfad/zum/php-script
```


----------



## lukelukeluke (23. Dezember 2004)

hi wheasel,

Leider ist es nicht mein Server sondern ich hab nur Webspace gemietet, daher weiss ich leider nicht wo das bin dir ist...
Folgendes habe ich per phpinfo() File ausfindig machen können:

'./configure' '--prefix=/usr/share' '--datadir=/usr/share/php' '--bindir=/usr/bin' '--libdir=/usr/share' '--with-config-file-path=/etc' '--with-exec-dir=/usr/lib/php/bin' '--with-mysql' '--enable-gd-native-ttf' '--enable-gd-native-tt' '--enable-gd-imgstrttf' '--with-tiff-dir=/usr' '--with-jpeg-dir=/usr' '--with-png-dir=/usr' '--with-xpm-dir=/usr/X11R6' 

habe es mal so probiert:
/usr/lib/php/bin /systempfad/zum/skript/skript.php

Hat leider nicht funktioniert.
Wie kann ich den Pfad dieses PHP Binarys ausfindig machen?


----------



## imweasel (23. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

also wenn mich nicht alles täuscht sollte es bei dir unter */usr/bin/* liegen.


----------

